# Looking for anyone in Wisconsin



## mvanessa (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi, I have social anxiety and panic disorder, phobias and health issues and looking for anyone in Wisconsin for support and possible friendship!


----------



## fight2finish (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi mvanessa, I'm in Illinois and am also looking for support groups. What part of Wisconsin are you in? I'm in the Northeast area. Have you tried meetup.com yet? I tried one support group there and it was great, it just was over an hour away.


----------



## mvanessa (Oct 6, 2013)

HI,

I am in the Madison area. I have dr I see time to time in Gurnee. There was a social anxiety meetup group here but it hasn't been active in a year. I have tried other groups too, but find them really hard and end up not saying much at all.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi I'm....


not i Wisconsin ;/


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## LoungeFly (Jun 25, 2011)

fight2finish said:


> Hi mvanessa, I'm in Illinois and am also looking for support groups. What part of Wisconsin are you in? I'm in the Northeast area. Have you tried meetup.com yet? I tried one support group there and it was great, it just was over an hour away.


fight2finish, where in IL are you? I am in SE Wisc.

I've joined meetup, but have been to chicken to attend any of the groups. ops


----------



## fight2finish (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi LoungeFly, yeah it can be intimidating but we're all there for the same reason if its a support group  I'm in the northeastern area


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm in suburban Milwaukee. And all alone.


----------



## molester (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm live in green bay


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

OH EM GEE IM IN MADISON. west side, east side, north side? Id love to meetup!! Hows it going?


----------



## MillieHammer (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm in Fondy, but frequently visit Green Bay. I'd live to join a group there. I tend to get drunk when I'm anxiety stricken so a sober alternative would be excellent.


----------

